# Will our electrical items work in Oz?



## poplar (Oct 11, 2010)

HI, can anyone let me know if our electrical items will work in australia? we are coming from the uk?

ta! happy australia day!


----------



## Colindp (Jul 6, 2008)

poplar said:


> HI, can anyone let me know if our electrical items will work in australia? we are coming from the uk?
> 
> ta! happy australia day!


Simply put....YES, Although with TV's there could be reception issues...you may get picture but no sound.....and therefore you will need to buy an Aussie set top box, or subscribe to Foxtel.

You may want to bring loads of UK multi point extensions with you and just fit an Aussie plug on each one rather than change the plugs on all your appliances.

Everything I brought from the UK from washing machine to hand blender works fine!


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

I second the idea of bring the UK multi point extensions. They will be invaluable until you finalise the process of changing all the plugs over.

It is surprising how many plugs you have that need changing, and some that can never be changed. We still have one UK plug converter, and I could do with a multi point one. And it has been 10 years since my last move here.


----------



## akcarter (Dec 26, 2010)

As above, but also bring powerboards from the UK with you. You will be surprised by how many items you want plugged in at the same time (this will work for holidaying as well).

Do a cost benefit analysis of bringing the items to Aust. It may be cheaper to buy a new or used one in Australia, rather than paying for shipping.


----------

